# Mites in my new vivarium?



## mantis143 (Feb 27, 2015)

I've had this vivarium set up for about a month now (no frogs yet) and I've recently started noticing little spider-like creatures, which I am guessing are mites. I've had problems with mites on some of my reptiles in the past, so I have some mite spray already. Would it be safe to use in the vivarium for my plants and the frogs I'm getting this weekend? Is it even necessary to do anything, or will they go away on their own? I'd appreciate any help, I can't seem to find any information on this issue.


----------



## jbbond007 (Sep 23, 2014)

Since the mites were present before the frogs, they are probably not mites that will infect frogs. They are probably detritivore mites that eat decaying wood and leaf matter. There are hundreds of species of mites that each have a favorite food source. Your frogs will enjoy munching on them as a snack. 

I have seen mites on occasion in my frog tanks, but the frogs tend to make quick work of the invaders. For the most part, if I can see a bug, my frogs will eat that bug, haha. As long as the number of mites is minimal and they are not swarming, I'd say it is not a big deal and the addition of frogs will likely end the infestation. With that in mind, keep a close eye on the frogs once you do add them to the tank just to make sure the mites aren't "bugging" them, haha.


----------



## senegal927 (Sep 24, 2014)

Keep us up to date....i always see mites in my fruit fly cultures.


----------



## Viridovipera (Jun 17, 2008)

If you want to decimate the mites, using predatory mites would be an option. I used it with great success in centipede and tarantula terrariums. They will, however, also eat most spring tails and other small bugs. If there is not an overwhelming amount and the frogs don't seem stressed, I would just leave them as is.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

There are mites in every viv. They are a unstoppable force of nature. They are on your skin, in your bed, and are the most highly populated creatures on the planet. 
The place you want to keep them in check the most is your fly cultures as they will limit production if their numbers get to high.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

sometimes my grow out tank does not have frogs in it and the mites kind of take over. but as soon as I put in new frogglets they eat the mites.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Small frogs eat mites. Larger frogs are unaffected by them. 
Just watch your fruitfly and springtail cultures. Those cannot have mites (or at least not too many of them). 
See here about mite control: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/166570-diatomaceous-earth-de-mite-control.html


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

senegal927 said:


> Keep us up to date....i always see mites in my fruit fly cultures.


If you want to keep mites out of cultures, keep your cultures on a bed of diatomaceous earth also known as 'DE'. I have yet to see a mite in my cultures since switching to it.


----------



## senegal927 (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome! Ill try that. ... thank you


----------

